# New Toy-E60 M5



## CleanUseless (May 18, 2011)

Hey,been on this forum for a long time never really posted much till now! Just a quick pic of my M5,looking for some tips on keeping it perfect! Have some Meguires 105 and 205 ordered,have an old style power polisher but i'm afraid of damaging the paintwork so i'm thinking about a good orbital/dual action polisher if anyone can point me in the right direction,the paintwork is near perfect as is,from previous black cars i just wanna know how best to keep it that way,thanks for any info....


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice car  a dual action will be your best bet. With one of these machines all you can do is improve the paint.

105 and 205 are great together and get amazing results if used correctly. There are loads of threads regarding these.

Once you have a near/perfect finish to your standards then to keep it that way you need a good paint sealant or wax. Most people use sealants as they are mostly synthetic which in the long run will last longer. Some people use both sealant then wax for extra protection. Again there are loads of threads and also product reviews if you ever get stuck on how to use something.

If your really keen you can go down the route of ceramic coatings but that's another story to tell.

Good luck and all the best

Ryan


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Ceramic coating is the route I'd take to lock in the finish and protect it.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

If you're not sure with a rotary, then a DA is your best bet. Still go careful through as can burn through with a DA just as you can with a rotary regardless of what others tell you. As always, start off with the least aggressive paint/polish combo and go from there.

Nice motor by the way, my favourite shape the E60 M5!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

haha I'm away to pick up one end of the week! what a coincidence.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

CleanUseless said:


> ,the paintwork is near perfect as is,from previous black cars i just wanna know how best to keep it that way,thanks for any info....
> http://s35.photobucket.com/user/RRR...7-4CD8-BEB6-71F6A5AB890E_zpsfisvbcrr.jpg.html


 How often are you going to polish it with a machine? Follow a decent wash routine if you want to keep the paintwork in good condition.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice motor mate!

Sutty.


----------



## Chrissyp83 (Mar 12, 2014)

CleanUseless said:


> Hey,been on this forum for a long time never really posted much till now! Just a quick pic of my M5,looking for some tips on keeping it perfect! Have some Meguires 105 and 205 ordered,have an old style power polisher but i'm afraid of damaging the paintwork so i'm thinking about a good orbital/dual action polisher if anyone can point me in the right direction,the paintwork is near perfect as is,from previous black cars i just wanna know how best to keep it that way,thanks for any info....


Now that is beautiful!


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Stunning.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats on the purchase. Now to find some tunnels and listen to that V10!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

This has to be my man crush Monday thingy whatever it is...that looks so nice


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

stunning mate i love that, M5 bmw's of all era's are my favourite cars ever (that i could realistically own one day)

i've driven the F10 M5 but never had the opportunity to drive the E60, i will one day!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Dam that's sexy :argie::argie::argie:
Daz


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

JwilliamsM said:


> stunning mate i love that, M5 bmw's of all era's are my favourite cars ever (that i could realistically own one day)
> 
> i've driven the F10 M5 but never had the opportunity to drive the E60, i will one day!


They're sideways happy 😉


----------



## CleanUseless (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the comments,yeah I'm gonna look into a DA polisher been reading threads on them!! I don't wanna use the cutting compound too much anyway I just wanna get remaining few swirls out and then keep it polished! I've always been a keen hand polisher,2 or 3 times a week when the good weathers here and I've time!


----------



## bennyx_o (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome along. Car looks great, had considered one a while ago but couldn't justify the running costs atm


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely motor lad, if your about Tyrone sometime I'd happily correct the paint on such a lovely motor


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

It has the wow factor


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Another stunning M5 we are getting spoilt rotten


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Unless you can see something I can't doesn't look like it needs a da on it 

Looks bloody fantastic


----------



## CleanUseless (May 18, 2011)

Cheers lads,car actually didnt need much of a detail in the end up! Had a friend who's handy with a buffer give it the once over and that took any of the minor swirls that was annoying me out,it really wasnt bad atall! As of late i've just been keeping it clean with Chemical Guys Blacklight...Butter Wet Wax and they're VO7 detailing spray,all great products  Really just enjoying the car,they are awesome!! Few quick quick pics


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful looking mate and your finish looks superb . Enjoy


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

so that's how the way to spell Viagra in German ...BMW M5 V10 works for me literally :argie::argie::argie:
Daz


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

zippo said:


> so that's how the way to spell Viagra in German ...BMW M5 V10 works for me literally :argie::argie::argie:
> Daz


:lol::lol:

I do like these m5's.. alot.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

she looks like my boots when they've just been bulled ,trust me on this that's a compliment. Now if I could just figure out how to reverse the M5Viagra gag I could walk more comfortably. _YEAH RIGHT COURSE I COULD :lol::lol::lol::lol:_
_Daz_


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Haha no way I done the original detail on this for the previous owner Maurice when he purchases it about 3 years ago now, good to see it kept that fresh look


----------



## CleanUseless (May 18, 2011)

fizzle86 said:


> Haha no way I done the original detail on this for the previous owner Maurice when he purchases it about 3 years ago now, good to see it kept that fresh look


You did a great job then so :thumb:


----------

